# Which external??



## Paddy (18 Feb 2009)

It seems as though my eheim is on its last legs, practically replaced every seal possible but the output is still poor.

I am currently trying to source another external filter but I am not sure which one to go for as there are so many to choose from. I am looking for a filter for 125litre tank, money no issue as long as it is not too noisy and reliable.

Suggestions please.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Feb 2009)

right, i have these opinions on filters. they may not be anyone elses but these are my opinions. 

1) for a tank your size, i would have a redundant system going, I.E run two filters capable of doing your tank on their own.  perhaps look a two TT EX1200'S or 1 1200's and 1 700. 

2.) tetratecs are pretty good filters, quiet, good flow and easy to maintain, and not to costly
3) Eheims are good but i find their flow a little lacking. They are easy to clean though. but this is counter balanced by the hefty price. avoid the ecco series as these were NOT made by eheim but a 'sub contractor' hence the lower quality. also avoid any with an inbuilt heater. 
4) Fluvals IMO are not very good as they are noiser than thier competitors, harder to maintain, poorer flow and just dont look as nice. 

HTH. (as i said these are my opinions and are not facts!)


----------



## YzemaN (18 Feb 2009)

A TetraTec EX1200 sounds like a good choice for your tank, but read this first:
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4796


----------



## JamesM (18 Feb 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> right, i have these opinions on filters. they may not be anyone elses but these are my opinions.
> 
> 1) for a tank your size, i would have a redundant system going, I.E run two filters capable of doing your tank on their own.  perhaps look a two TT EX1200'S or 1 1200's and 1 700.
> 
> ...



2 x TT EX1200 is what I'd use.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Feb 2009)

YzemaN said:
			
		

> A TetraTec EX1200 sounds like a good choice for your tank, but read this first:
> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4796




yeah, but the TT customer service is amazing, rupert is really helpful and they will often replace the parts for no cost which is excellent. Great filters.


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

i just bought one a few hours ago they seem to have good and bad points but with the customer support being so good i went for it as if you have problems they can sort it


----------



## Paddy (18 Feb 2009)

What are the bad points?


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

some people found that they leak out the filter compartment but apparently it leakes from a different part then floods another part i cant really remember but look in the filteration section and theres a thread i think on the second page


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

Tetra have identified a problem with this range of filters. The hose adaptor unit ball valve spindles can leak water, which then fills up the compartments within the top of the filter and then overflows down the sides of the canister. This leads the customer to think that the main canister seal is leaking, when in fact it is most unlikely.

Tetra have modified the adaptor unit and are fitting it to all new production stock

However, in the meantime, if you experiance such a leakage problem with your existing Tetra Tec EX filter, then you are advised to contact Tetra direct on 08700 55 4031 who will be happy to deal with your problem, generally at no cost to you

thats the post by jamesc


----------



## Paddy (18 Feb 2009)

I believe this is the thread which YzemaN has listed above?


----------



## samc (18 Feb 2009)

oh yer sorry


----------



## Paddy (19 Feb 2009)

Just been checking the maximum width I can fit into my cupboard and 10inches will be tight. I believe that the TT EX1200 is slightly over 10 inches, so can anyone recommend another filter less than 10 inches in width.

Would I be able to get away with the TT EX700?


----------



## Simon D (19 Feb 2009)

Hi Paddy, 

Glad you made this post, I'm in the same situation. Stats on filter dimentions are detailed here:

http://www.rocketaquatics.co.uk/tetrate ... 3wodllxm1g

The say 22cm (9inch).....22cm is 8 5/8 inch and I was using this for reference. Maybe an owner could measure theirs and give us a diffinitive answer?


----------



## Paddy (19 Feb 2009)

Simon,

I managed to find the measurements according to one of the online suppliers, and have just purchased one.

When It arrives I will take some measurements and photos if this would be any help?


----------



## Simon D (20 Feb 2009)

I assume you mean the ex1200, what were the dimensions and where did you buy it? The cheapest I can find at the moment is from Warehouse Aquatics at Â£72 plus Â£3.75 standard delivery. They wanted Â£10.95 next day delivery but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Simon D (23 Feb 2009)

When I said I'm in no rush I meant with regards to the delivery of the TTEX1200, not your reply   

Where did you get yours from and how much? What arethe dimensions?

Your reply to the these questions would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Superman (24 Feb 2009)

Have you looked at the JBL range of filters. I have the Cristal Profi e1500 and it's smaller than similar lph rated filters.


----------



## alip01 (24 Feb 2009)

The TT EX1200's dimensions are W 22cm x  D 22cm x H 38cm.  I got mine from Charterhouse Aquatics, Â£73 with free delivery.


----------



## Simon D (24 Feb 2009)

alip01 said:
			
		

> The TT EX1200's dimensions are W 22cm x  D 22cm x H 38cm.  I got mine from Charterhouse Aquatics, Â£73 with free delivery.



Cheers Alip01, 

Charterhouse now are charging Â£92.95, so I've just ordered one from Warehouse Aquatics Â£78.75 with delivery.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Feb 2009)

got mine for 1st4aquatics @ Â£63 with free delivery, but suddenly their prices have rocketed.


----------



## Simon D (3 Mar 2009)

alip01 said:
			
		

> The TT EX1200's dimensions are W 22cm x  D 22cm x H 38cm.  I got mine from Charterhouse Aquatics, Â£73 with free delivery.



Price from Charterhouse is now Â£92.95 (I got mine from Wearehouseaquatics (last weeks price Â£80 delivered today's price Â£90. 

Not only have the prices gone up but the size has also increased! I've just taken delivery of an TT EX1200 and dimensions are W260mm x D 260mm didn't bother measuring the height as it's about 20mm too big for my cabinet without making some major structural amendments. Just got to get a bigger tank and cabinet (or hammer and saw)

rocketaquatics quote it as alip01 did, but mine's a bit bigger unfortunately.


----------

